# Black Wolf 3 miles north of Milton



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

My game cam took this photo a couple of day ago and I thought you all might be interested in knowing we have wolves in the area..
Prideman


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you considered more obvious assumptions?

Coyote?

Wandering pet Husky?

Putting down the bottle?

Chupacabra?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chupacabra!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

Just saying! Several who have seen this photo believe that it is a wolf! Boat Trailer owner says he has also seen a wolf about 16 miles north of town as well.
Too big to be a coyote.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

he's probably just chasing some moose, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

dark phase coyote...or german shepard...
P_


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's a black coyote. Coyotes get 50+ pounds, but that is not even that big. Wolves are closer to 85-100lbs, and no way that is a 85 lb+ dog. I have seen and heard of many more black phase coyotes around here.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Not big enough for a wolf, they are huge if you have ever seen one up close. I have seen a couple coyote mounts of similar color, that would be my bet. Although, it isn't impossible. A guy shot what ended up being a Florida panther in Lagrange, Ga while dear hunting about 3 years ago so who knows.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep - Black Coyote, although I will admit the first one I saw made me cry Wolf also. I have seen several - dead & alive. They really look like a cross between a wolf & coyote and they are scary as crap!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

joez said:


> have you considered more obvious assumptions?
> 
> Coyote?
> 
> ...


lol...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep black coyote..ive seen a few myself in Milton.. They are not as uncommon as they used to be


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I say black coyote. This guy's a little tuckered out from running so much.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a black yote on my plot also.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Have you considered more obvious assumptions?
> 
> Coyote?
> 
> ...





DLo said:


> he's probably just chasing some moose, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


These 2 comments made my day!!! I seriously havent stopped laughing yet!! Good job guys

Poor guy walked face first into these 2.lol

Black yote bro. Kill him


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Coydog


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm enjoying the fun this has brought!
It's all good!


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought all of the coyotes up here were black ! That's all I ever see.


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen several grey yotes in the past several years and have also captured photos of black ones, but have never seen one as big as the top photo!


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

That is a big one ! 3 miles - that's a little south of Springhill ?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*coyote-dog-wolf love triangle for sure*



Jolly Mon said:


> Coydog


Shot one in Alabama a few years back.
BIG, black with a white star on it's chest.

Local Game LEO said it was a dog/yote cross.

It weighed almost 50 lbs and was stalking towards the calf pen when it got "tired" by a 30-06 to the breadbox.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Shot one in Alabama a few years back.
> BIG, black with a white star on it's chest.
> 
> Local Game LEO said it was a dog/yote cross.
> ...


Every black coyote I have ever seen, had the white on it's chest. The tawny colored coyotes have that same white patch. Dog/ coyote mixes are anything but consistent, so I would tend to believe the white star is a trait of the yote. JMO.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, I got Black Wolves in Molino Too!! I thing the State has introduced them Because one of these Black Wolves has a orange tracking collar On LOL On a serious note: We do have Red Wolves in some parts of Florida, They'er about the size of a coyote.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen several black yotes round here....by the pic I would say it's a shep or other domestic dawg...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

wolves do have short tails but A Chupacabra will always have reverse Claws to hold down prey at all angles


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

No question it IS a chupacabra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I say black coyote. This guy's a little tuckered out from running so much.


Bahahaha, I like that!

I see them tuckered out on Hwy 85 all the time from not running fast enough!


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> Bahahaha, I like that!
> 
> I see them tuckered out on Hwy 85 all the time from not running fast enough!


DOG GONE!:whistling:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That black lab looks like he's thinking...yep think I'll definitely heel next time I'm told too.


----------

